
Ask HN: What features would make up the ultimate person finance tool for you? - alexkehr
-
======
alexkehr
We've been building Everwealth
([https://www.everwealth.io/](https://www.everwealth.io/)) and, since a lot of
developers seem to be using our product, we want to learn what features dev's
a technical audience want most. We'd love your ideas.

~~~
SQL2219
Txt msg query tool

